# NTFS Permissions issue - How to remove the Everyone group from Folder permissions



## DexterDave (May 10, 2011)

Hi All

I am working on a windows server 2008 R2 Standard PC. 

Now I have created several local users users that all have ftp access to specific folders. Each user only has access to his own folder, as specified by properties>security (of the folder).
Now I have created a new local user, and created an ftp folder for him(D:\customers\newfolder). Now when I go to folder properties>security, the Everyone group is added automatically. I cannot remove it since it says it is inheriting it from the parent. I only want the system admin and the user (\\servername\theuser) to be able to access that folder. Currently all the other users can ftp to that folder...

So how do I remove the Everyone Group from NTFS permissions if it is not allowing me?

Thanks


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Try Advanced/Change Permissions/Uncheck inheritable


----------

